# Finishing basement



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

A basement is where you store the stuff that you don't want to freeze.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

EthanB said:


> A basement is where you store the stuff that you don't want to freeze.


His next question is gonna be "what does freeze mean" :laughing:


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry. SPF (Spruce, Pine, Fir) KD (Kiln Dried)


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

pappagor said:


> more proof of stupid people in real life:thumbup:


You are too dense to get the joke. There are no basements in S. Cal. 

You should get out now often.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> You are too dense to get the joke. There are no basements in S. Cal.
> 
> You should get out now often.


Maybe he was referring to himself with that remark.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey ...stop crappin up my post.....for fksake


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> Hey ...stop crappin up my post.....for fksake


I apologize.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Before you frame the wall run a piece of 3/4" plywood from the wall face position tight to the sill plate. This will give you the required fire stop. Use a line laser to layout the floor and fire stop to keep everything into alignment. 

I do leave a 1"air space between framed wall and concrete/foundation wall.

Tom


----------

